# Last call for Jingle's Jolly Jamboree!



## Justin (Dec 22, 2015)

A quick heads up that most of the events in Jingle's Jolly Jamboree are set to close very soon in less than 24 hours from this post. The early deadline is to ensure we have time to get out every snowflake and give you at least 24 hours to purchase last minute holiday gifts with your snowflakes. Please be sure to check every event for its deadline and enter ASAP today if you don't want to miss out!

*Holiday gifts will open at approximately 2:59AM Jingle Time* on December 25th. When this occurs, we will no longer sell them in the Shop, and trading/gifting will be disabled. Make sure to purchase and gift all Holiday Gift items by this time or it will be too late. Un-gifted items will go to waste.*

_*Approximately 11:59PM Pacific Time on December 24th, 7:59AM GMT on December 25th, and 6:59PM Australian Eastern Time on Decmeber 25th._


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Dec 22, 2015)

Once the gifts open on Christmas morning, will we be able to trade/gift the collectibles?


----------



## Jacob (Dec 22, 2015)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> Once the gifts open on Christmas morning, will we be able to trade/gift the collectibles?



no


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm gonna skip the rest because I have every present now


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Dec 22, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> no



You sure about that? I'm not talking the gifts, but the collectibles that are inside.


----------



## Sholee (Dec 22, 2015)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> You sure about that? I'm not talking the gifts, but the collectibles that are inside.



Yep, they're not giftable.  (source: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-Help-Thread&p=5958942&viewfull=1#post5958942)

If you think about it, it makes sense since you don't usually regift presents you've received from family and friends during Christmas.


----------



## Maruchan (Dec 22, 2015)

Sholee said:


> Yep, they're not giftable.  (source: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-Help-Thread&p=5958942&viewfull=1#post5958942)
> If you think about it, it makes sense since you don't usually regift presents you've received from family and friends during Christmas.



^ That, and also, if these colorful ribbon boxes and their contents are giftable, 
they probably won't be reselling at their current rates in the Pass the Parcel forum now.

That said, 
I am hoping against hope these Holiday Gifts will magically unwrap into a new design of *Party Popper* <3

And *lookin at Justin's sidebar display filled with orange 'gifts'* 
seems like he got what he wished for lol.....


----------



## Javocado (Dec 22, 2015)

Damn yall put usernames in banners. You guys are playing hardball now lol. But thanks for the reminder. I almost forgot I still have to make a gingie.


----------



## Ayaya (Dec 22, 2015)

Seeing my username on that announcement made me nervous LOL thank you for the reminder! I forgot it's already 22nd December...


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 22, 2015)

It's good to see a reminder!  I know I won't get an orange gift, but hopefully I'll still be able to finish some of the things and get a blue one.


----------



## jiny (Dec 22, 2015)

omg that banner had my username on it and i was nervous

i don't think ill get a gift from anyone today xD

and im too broke to get an orange gift lmao


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 22, 2015)

I bought a blue gift but no one wants it xD


----------



## jiny (Dec 22, 2015)

Nightmares said:


> I bought a blue gift but no one wants it xD



You can give it to me


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Dec 22, 2015)

Sholee said:


> Yep, they're not giftable.  (source: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-Help-Thread&p=5958942&viewfull=1#post5958942)
> 
> If you think about it, it makes sense since you don't usually regift presents you've received from family and friends during Christmas.



Depends on the gift. LOL


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 22, 2015)

I got nervous when I saw my username in the banner. Anyways still need to submit for the NL photo and snowman challenges ^^


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 22, 2015)

Woo this was fun! I did all but maybe 2 events. I guess now my goal is to get a red before Christmas since it's the only color I don't have yet.


----------



## sej (Dec 22, 2015)

Justin said:


> A quick heads up that most of the events in Jingle's Jolly Jamboree are set to close very soon in less than 24 hours from this post. The early deadline is to ensure we have time to get out every snowflake and give you at least 24 hours to purchase last minute holiday gifts with your snowflakes. Please be sure to check every event for its deadline and enter ASAP today if you don't want to miss out!
> 
> *Holiday gifts will open at approximately 2:59AM Jingle Time* on December 25th. When this occurs, we will no longer sell them in the Shop, and trading/gifting will be disabled. Make sure to purchase and gift all Holiday Gift items by this time or it will be too late. Un-gifted items will go to waste.*
> 
> _*Approximately 11:59PM Pacific Time on December 24th, 7:59AM GMT on December 25th, and 6:59PM Australian Eastern Time on *Decmeber* 25th._


10/10 best spelling 
But anyway, ty for this event! It was a lot of fun


----------



## Goth (Dec 22, 2015)

still needs a green gift

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sej said:


> 10/10 best spelling
> But anyway, ty for this event! It was a lot of fun



why you always proof-read


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 22, 2015)

I entered a few events in order to grab some last presents. xp


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (Dec 22, 2015)

If you buy a gift from the shop, but don't give it to anyone, will it still open to get the collectable? Just curious.


----------



## Heyden (Dec 22, 2015)

Kenziegirl1229 said:


> If you buy a gift from the shop, but don't give it to anyone, will it still open to get the collectable? Just curious.



Nope, has to be gifted or it will disappear


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 22, 2015)

Yasss- my name _should_ be in banners...


----------



## piske (Dec 22, 2015)

Thank you admins and mods for this wonderful event!!! I had a blast :> the only thing I didn't participate in was the snowman event xD


----------



## Aali (Dec 22, 2015)

Are the gifts going to be Xmas themed or things we can display all year along?

Also, does each gift have the same item, example if pink gifts are candy canes will I have like 15 candy canes then?


----------



## Justin (Dec 22, 2015)

Orange presents in the house!



Aali said:


> Are the gifts going to be Xmas themed or things we can display all year along?
> 
> Also, does each gift have the same item, example if pink gifts are candy canes will I have like 15 candy canes then?



We're not talking about what the gifts are.

Yes, they will be the same.


----------



## Justin (Dec 22, 2015)

Kenziegirl1229 said:


> If you buy a gift from the shop, but don't give it to anyone, will it still open to get the collectable? Just curious.



Technically yes, but you won't be able to display it if you haven't gifted it and gifting will be disabled. So it will essentially be useless and you'll just have to stare at it in your inventory or discard it. That would be sad. SO GIFT!


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 23, 2015)

I was wondering for a while if all of the like colored gifts would contain the same items.  Glad to see that answered.  Also glad I got one of each color just in case! I have way too many pink though lol


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 23, 2015)

I procrastinated too much and now I'm starting late ≧◡≦;.


----------



## Maruchan (Dec 23, 2015)

Hi: hope this is not the wrong thread to ask this...
I just noticed that in the Inventory, the "Discard" button is...well, not there.
Is there something wrong with my display, or is that function's been (temporary) removed? :O


----------



## Justin (Dec 23, 2015)

Maruchan said:


> Hi: hope this is not the wrong thread to ask this...
> I just noticed that in the Inventory, the "Discard" button is...well, not there.
> Is there something wrong with my display, or is that function's been (temporary) removed? :O



Yes, it's been temporarily removed since the beginning of our event for... reasons. Amusing that nobody even noticed until now!


----------



## Horus (Dec 23, 2015)

Justin said:


> Yes, it's been temporarily removed since the beginning of our event for... reasons. Amusing that nobody even noticed until now!



Btw, are we ever going to get thumbnails for each collectible in our inventory so we don't have to read?


----------



## Maruchan (Dec 23, 2015)

Justin said:


> Yes, it's been temporarily removed since the beginning of our event for... reasons. Amusing that nobody even noticed until now!



LOL okay thanks Justin! 
(It's quite nice that it's been temp removed as I've always thought it is hmmm dangerously close to the Yoshi Eggs and the "Save" buttons.)


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 23, 2015)

So glad discard button was moved/removed.  This was painfully scary in one of the last contests.

Would someone please clarify the date and times to gift gifts???  Seems there are conflicting posts.

"Most of the events will be starting over the next couple of days and will end on or around December 23rd at 2:59am JT. See each individual event thread for more information on it's duration. We aim to send out all snowflakes by December 24th at 2:59am JT, and you'll have until December 25th at 2:59am JT to gift items to your friends before they open. Once they open they can no longer be gifted, so be careful!"

And then there is this:

"Finally, it is very important that all purchased holidays gifts are gifted prior to the opening at approximately December 24th 2:59AM Jingle Time. After they have been revealed and opened, gifting on the holiday gifts will be disabled and any items un-gifted will essentially become useless. DO NOT FORGET!


----------



## piske (Dec 23, 2015)

Maruchan said:


> LOL okay thanks Justin!
> (It's quite nice that it's been temp removed as I've always thought it is hmmm dangerously close to the Yoshi Eggs and the "Save" buttons.)



I noticed the gifts have a 2015 in their name now too!


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 23, 2015)

P e o n y said:


> I noticed the gifts have a 2015 in their name now too!



Hopefully that means we will see this next year, because in a year's time my collectibles from this event will probably be pushed off of the gift page on my profile.


----------



## piske (Dec 23, 2015)

AndyP08 said:


> Hopefully that means we will see this next year, because in a year's time my collectibles from this event will probably be pushed off of the gift page on my profile.



Oh, you can hide/unhide your collectibles so you could display these again next year if there aren't new ones :>


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 23, 2015)

P e o n y said:


> Oh, you can hide/unhide your collectibles so you could display these again next year if there aren't new ones :>



That's true.  I just meant newer ones would probably be my priority after a year has passed haha


----------



## piske (Dec 23, 2015)

AndyP08 said:


> That's true.  I just meant newer ones would probably be my priority after a year has passed haha



Ahhh got it xD


----------



## Maruchan (Dec 23, 2015)

Blizzard said:


> So glad discard button was moved/removed.  This was painfully scary in one of the last contests.
> 
> Would someone please clarify the date and times to gift gifts???  Seems there are conflicting posts.
> 
> ...



^ not like I'm waiting for any snowflakes or much left to trade, but I am quite curious about this too.....
So is it Dec 25th 2:59am JT or Dec 24th 2:59AM JT?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 23, 2015)

Blizzard said:


> So glad discard button was moved/removed.  This was painfully scary in one of the last contests.
> 
> Would someone please clarify the date and times to gift gifts???  Seems there are conflicting posts.
> 
> ...



That makes no sense xD
BTW
I just got a warning for my inbox being full DD


----------



## Justin (Dec 23, 2015)

Blizzard said:


> So glad discard button was moved/removed.  This was painfully scary in one of the last contests.
> 
> Would someone please clarify the date and times to gift gifts???  Seems there are conflicting posts.
> 
> ...



It's the 25th!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 23, 2015)

Justin said:


> It's the 25th!



We thank lord Justin here today for restocking orange presents and letting me have two.


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 24, 2015)

Just want to say thank you for this event, it was super fun!  The part i liked the most is how almost everything was achieve-able, even if you didnt devote hours or had no talent whatsoever.  As long as you didnt mind embarassing yourself by sharing your creations, you could participate!  I had blast.


----------



## Heyden (Dec 24, 2015)

Definitely my favourite event of 2015
followed by Easter, Halloween and Summer haha


----------



## mogyay (Dec 24, 2015)

Yes, thank you everyone  it was a really fun event, I agree with skyfall, it definitely felt like everyone could get involved in this even if you don't have traditional talents!


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 24, 2015)

how long do we have to cash out our extra snowflakes for lights?  can we do that tomorrow or even after that?  or will jingle's shop basically shut down tonight for good?


----------



## SharJoY (Dec 24, 2015)

I enjoyed this event so much (It is my fav holiday), so all the staff's time and efforts to put this together is greatly appreciated.  Thank you all.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 24, 2015)

I couldn't agree more who said this was fun. I thought it was a fun event as well. Can't wait for the Easter egg hunt next year if there's gonna be one.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Did anyone realize there's snowflakes falling? First time TBT did this.


----------



## sizzi (Dec 24, 2015)

The gifts open at 2:59am JR on December 25


----------



## TykiButterfree (Dec 24, 2015)

Yay! I can't wait to see what the presents are. 

Cool! It's snowing now.


----------



## emolga (Dec 24, 2015)

anyone else notice the little snowflakes occasionally falling down? so cute!


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Perfect timing for presents for me, they open at 11:59PM since I'm PST XD

Thank you guys, as in the staff, for making such an enjoyable, pleasant and fun event!


----------



## mogyay (Dec 25, 2015)

Excited to see the presents yay, got up a little earlier so I can check them out!


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 25, 2015)

I've stayed up playing Splatoon so I can see the presents unwrap and witness this live


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 25, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> I've stayed up playing Splatoon so I can see the presents unwrap and witness this live



Me too minus the Splatoon part!


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 25, 2015)

Lol I cannot see what these floating things are. I'm assuming they're snowflakes, but in my browser they're empty squares floating down.

Also, CUTE GIFTS!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nvm I see them now


----------



## mogyay (Dec 25, 2015)

Holy crap guys these are my faves ever, so adorable! MERRY XMAS everyone


----------

